# [ Closed ] Path of Exile Beta Key ~



## Shrak

Ok, I gave away one key in the Path of Exile thread, and before I knew it I had been swamped with PM's for the last key. So to make things a little more fair, I'll give everyone of them a chance for it here.

Requirements: Must have joined before this thread was made, and just enjoy the awesome game









I'll let this go until sometime tomorrow and then I'll use www.random.org to pick the winner.


----------



## lvlrdka22

In!
Hm, what are the requirements to get sent a friend invite? Maybe we could start a train.


----------



## Kaaryn

I would also like to be considered for that last key to this awesome game. Thanks again.


----------



## Tyreal

count me in too


----------



## pat031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Ok, I gave away one key in the Path of Exile thread, and before I knew it I had been swamped with PM's for the last key. So to make things a little more fair, I'll give everyone of them a chance for it here.
> Requirements: None, just enjoy the awesome game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let this go until sometime tomorrow and then I'll use www.random.org to pick the winner.


I'm in!
Played open beta this weeken and really enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Zulli85

In! Good time killer till DIII comes out.


----------



## AlbelTelWicked

This game is awesome. Loved it on open test weekend. Count me into the random drawing!


----------



## xV1ral

In, thanks!
Just took a look at the game on their website, looks pretty interesting! I like the idea of being allowed to choose skills freely, with some being more suited to your class.


----------



## khkim

Sounds like fun, In please!


----------



## funfortehfun

Cewlio!


----------



## Sousapro

It does seem pretty awesome, not going to lie. Count me in as well

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyctos

Count me in. This game looks like it's going to rock.


----------



## Reavie

Played during beta weekend and loved the game, count me in the draw


----------



## Sir Cumference

in it to win it


----------



## Winde

I'd really like a key to play with the husband


----------



## Millillion

I'm in, meant to get in the open weekend but forgot when it was.


----------



## Evermind

In

Thanks


----------



## bboydp

Please count me in, thanks.


----------



## Ro9

ooooh Pick me.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

In, thanks


----------



## jprovido

in it to win


----------



## Daugvolf

Alright, I'll bite. Count me in.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Let's do it Pyramid-game-show style...

"Side."
"Doors."
"Like Flynn."
"Troductions."

"Ummm... things that are in?"


----------



## DillanNZ

Count me in!


----------



## essanbee

Count me in please...


----------



## AlexAversion

I'd love one, been looking for one for a while :x


----------



## matimusking

I'm down hope I win


----------



## Junkboy

oohh ohhhh ohhhh pick me! pick me! I'm so tired of the D3 beta the trial weekend looked so awesome but i was busy


----------



## Sodalink

In will have some time to play games after my Exam on Thursday.


----------



## FlyTheElephant

Oooooh OOoooooooooo Randomize ME!


----------



## Khmor

IN


----------



## ibriggs

Definitely want in, after that stress test weekend I am so pumped for this game.


----------



## yappy

Count me in.

Open beta this weekend was awesome ! ! !, really enjoyed it


----------



## Jixi85

count me in plz


----------



## Kolmain

I'll give it a go!


----------



## theMosquitorito

count me in


----------



## wewter

IN fo' SHO --- this game is legit... and i already miss the beta weekend -_-


----------



## Firevsaqua

Just played in the stress test weekend and want to get back to it soon as I can.


----------



## Dreldan

count me in, if i win a key ill give away my friend key to someone in this thread as well.


----------



## Moovin

In!


----------



## jfryery

In...
thanks.


----------



## morbiddog2

im definitively going to need one of these haven't been sucked in to a game this badly for a while


----------



## LilScrappyD

in please!


----------



## razimus

I need a key, thanks


----------



## mkclan

in


----------



## EmoPopsicle

ininin


----------



## ultradude891

would like a key please loved diablo2 and torchlight would like to try this game as well


----------



## senwepel

Hook me up. Thanks!


----------



## Daegoric

Well I'll give it a shot, good luck all


----------



## robinex

In please, I must need this key


----------



## galaxyman7

IN


----------



## sammkv

I want to try!!!


----------



## Turage

In


----------



## Mirico

In


----------



## Lhino

I am in please, thanks for the giveaway! Good luck everyone.


----------



## DestrucT

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Draganos

Yay count me in please i need a key ...


----------



## FaridMC

IN would be nice ! good luck


----------



## 2danimm

peanut butter


----------



## junfung

Key Please =D


----------



## BaronBummelBuse

random post for poe-beta key #329


----------



## BaronBummelBuse

don't count this one in (only the one before is valid)


----------



## Tommy13

I wish all of here , Good Luck


----------



## UltraHoboLord

In! I played in the beta last weekend and I loved it







.


----------



## Deeeebs

i want in...


----------



## smex

me want key.. me d2 pro


----------



## RagingAzn628

In please!!!


----------



## Kekkuli

Key please


----------



## King Who Dat

Half of this thread are first time posters.


----------



## Shrak

Ok, due to the influx of accounts created within the timespan of this thread, I'm going to do a quick edit on the rules. Simply put, any account created within the timespan of this thread ( example, those accounts made to simply spam for better chances ) will not be allowed. I noticed this last night when it started and it has been brought to my attention by 2 other members. So again, to keep things fair, I'm making sure this goes to a active member of the community and not someone trying to take advantage by creating multiple accounts, or simply lurkers that only sign up for a key.

With that said, I'll be picking a winner in 1:45 at 1PM EST.


----------



## Tommy13

well waste of time

how common

nvm i will buy it ! you just like playing with our thirtsy for this game.......


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommy13*
> 
> well waste of time
> how common
> nvm i will buy it ! you just like playing with our thirtsy for this game.......


----------



## Tommy13

i just got burst !!!!!!


----------



## smex




----------



## Sousapro

Cool, sounds good

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rent.a.john

Sweet sweet post counts, you finally matter for once!


----------



## jedi304

Count me in please!


----------



## iDeaL7

I'm in, i played the Open Beta Weekend the ENTIRE weekend! It's a freaking awsome game, definately going to buy it when it hits retail!

Edit: If you look, there are about 10-12 posts already from people that joined yesterday, lmao. they have no profiles, and the posts in this thread are their only post! Looks like someone got greedy and made multiple accounts just for this. So whoever did it has a 50/50 chance of getting it. Anyway we can get those posts removed?


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*


----------



## Hildolf

In please!


----------



## Daranu

im in


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeaL7*
> 
> I'm in, i played the Open Beta Weekend the ENTIRE weekend! It's a freaking awsome game, definately going to buy it when it hits retail!
> Edit: If you look, there are about 10-12 posts already from people that joined yesterday, lmao. they have no profiles, and the posts in this thread are their only post! Looks like someone got greedy and made multiple accounts just for this. So whoever did it has a 50/50 chance of getting it. Anyway we can get those posts removed?


Don't worry, that has been brought up multiple times now both in this thread and in PM's to me. I'm simply going to reroll the randomizer if lands on one of the "Joined Today" people, as I want it to go to someone who's apart of the community and not just someone making multiple accounts or lurkers/trolls joining for just a key.

And there's a few areas that makes it even more suspicious, where you get "Joined Today at 3:45" followed by a "Joined Today at 3:47" and so on with the same 2-3 minute time interval for 5-7 posts in a row. Which really makes it seem like the same person.

And I changed the requirements to be someone who didn't just join since the timespan of this thread.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daranu*
> 
> im in


no u´re not


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daranu*
> 
> im in


no you are not in....

people like you that want freebies can go to:

www.bargainshare.com


----------



## Tarthal

Iam in. Played for a couple hours over the weekend when i found out about looks to be a fun game. Especially the massive options for char growth.


----------



## Tommy13

everyone who is here i give him a beta key so noone take from the owner of this post !

they just want us to beg , and they enjoy it

SERIOUSLY who you think we are ! play with our pain


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


george clinton, maceo parker, p-funk.. yea (;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommy13*
> 
> everyone who is here i give him a beta key so noone take from the owner of this post !
> they just want us to beg , and they enjoy it
> SERIOUSLY who you think we are ! play with our pain


relax dude.. your hunger for this game is more the reason you go crazy than what you say in your argument.. calm down, fill in yo hardware specs and welcome to OCN..


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommy13*
> 
> everyone who is here i give him a beta key so noone take from the owner of this post !
> they just want us to beg , and they enjoy it
> SERIOUSLY who you think we are ! play with our pain


I'm not asking anyone to beg. I am simply giving THIS COMMUNITY a chance to play a game that has recieved much great critism despite it being beta still. There are plenty of people who would enjoy playing this game, and thousands of people who have been waiting for a beta key for the past year and still never recieved one.

I have 2 accounts at PathOfExile, with beta keys that have been given away in the same fashion. I have given away nearly 20 beta keys to different communities out of my own kindness. And now I am trying to give out a couple to this community and people like you " Joined: Today at 5:47 am
Posts: 4 " are not apart of this community, and only joined for nothing but the key. And see'ing as I get beta keys quite often this will not be the last key given away to this community. You want a chance at future closed beta keys from me, until then simply be apart of the community and welcome to OCN.

P.S. To the rest of you waiting, 30 Mins left till someone gets the key ( 1PM EST ).


----------



## Tommy13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> george clinton, maceo parker, p-funk.. yea (;
> relax dude.. your hunger for this game is more the reason you go crazy than what you say in your argument.. calm down, fill in yo hardware specs and welcome to OCN..


i just try to have fun with this , even if i know i can't got the beta key
it's not fair for you if i participate to the contest

however i google search a lot to be in this site









nvm , in 2 days they will give the keys with less than 10 $ , i will afford it


----------



## smex

i think it will be completely free..


----------



## Rhystic

Im in. Looks like a pretty fun game.


----------



## iDeaL7

one minute! lol


----------



## StormX2

count me in if this is still going


----------



## Shrak

Looks like we didn't even have to worry about all the "Joined Today" people, first roll and the winner is post #65 Deeeebs.

Congrats and have fun!


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> i want in...


Congrats! xD

back to diablo2 ..


----------



## iDeaL7

Congrats!!


----------



## smex

anyone d2 europe realm? ^^


----------



## King Who Dat

Congrats deeeebs

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lhino

Congrats man, enjoy the game!


----------



## Deeeebs

Thanks SHRAK!!


----------

